# Breeding/breeder question...



## mnleann (Apr 8, 2012)

*i have often wondered about the breeder i got my shepherd from..i did research and thought i found a good breeder HOWEVER after i got her i began to wonder...they had a liter of pup a few months after i got mine i wanna say it was 6 months well ok that isn't so bad i guess i wouldn't do it but then im not a breeder...then 6 to 8 months later another litter of pups it seem like every 6 to 8 months they have pups.... and they have one female and one male does this seem like a bit much or is it ok for the health of the female? *


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

That is definitely a lot. But its not really "unhealthy." Most breeders will skip at least one heat cycle between pregnancies, but some will breed twice in one year because of something coming up or just having the correct pairing available to them at that time. The bad part is that they only breed their dogs. Most breeders will have a male but in general they do not do repeat breedings that often. Some will do one or two if the puppies all turned out great, but it wouldn't be one after the other as it takes time to see if the pups have grown up to be strong, healthy, well tempered dogs.

Also they aren't really breeding for the future. They aren't holding back any puppies and are selling everything they produce. Most breeders will hold back pups and also most of the time they will breed their female to other males in order to get genetic diversity. I'm not saying that your breeder isn't a good breeder, but they aren't really following the general formula for breeding and advancing a breeding program.

What is the name of your pup? and its parents?


----------



## mnleann (Apr 8, 2012)

martemchik said:


> That is definitely a lot. But its not really "unhealthy." Most breeders will skip at least one heat cycle between pregnancies, but some will breed twice in one year because of something coming up or just having the correct pairing available to them at that time. The bad part is that they only breed their dogs. Most breeders will have a male but in general they do not do repeat breedings that often. Some will do one or two if the puppies all turned out great, but it wouldn't be one after the other as it takes time to see if the pups have grown up to be strong, healthy, well tempered dogs.
> 
> Also they aren't really breeding for the future. They aren't holding back any puppies and are selling everything they produce. Most breeders will hold back pups and also most of the time they will breed their female to other males in order to get genetic diversity. I'm not saying that your breeder isn't a good breeder, but they aren't really following the general formula for breeding and advancing a breeding program.
> 
> What is the name of your pup? and its parents?


her name is alexis her dad's name is tilke and i can't remember her mom's name keep in mind my dog is over 7 yrs old lol it was just something i was wondering about things like that im not interested in breeding myself but i have this annoying habbit of needing to know lol:smirk:


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Who is your breeder?


----------



## mnleann (Apr 8, 2012)

Elaine said:


> Who is your breeder?


pmed u...please don't get me wrong im not bashing them they seemed decent enough it was just something I was curious about


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

mnleann said:


> pmed u...please don't get me wrong im not bashing them they seemed decent enough it was just something I was curious about


I became curious about my breeder as well after purchasing Dakoda  I had some doubt because he said she was sable and in the end she turned black/tan with bright points and silver ticking xD But when I asked about it I wasn't bashing him, either.


----------



## mnleann (Apr 8, 2012)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> I became curious about my breeder as well after purchasing Dakoda  I had some doubt because he said she was sable and in the end she turned black/tan with bright points and silver ticking xD But when I asked about it I wasn't bashing him, either.


I guess I get nervous when asking cuz I don't always word things right lol...I wonder I love the silver ticking my girl has silver in her too its hard to get pics of it


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

mnleann said:


> I guess I get nervous when asking cuz I don't always word things right lol...I wonder I love the silver ticking my girl has silver in her too its hard to get pics of it


I have the same problem lol! I also have a habit of sounding sarcastic when I am being genuine. I love the ticking :wub: But I use my phone camera and it takes blue pics. So I can never get a good one either.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

If you talk with the reproductive specialist vet in Ohio, he will tell you to breed the bitch on back to back cycles. Even three in a row. Some variables have to be taken into account though: age of bitch, number whelped in litter(s), condition before and after breeding. Their bodies go through the complete hormone cycle, weather bred or not. So get your pups out of her that you want early and then spay.


----------



## mnleann (Apr 8, 2012)

dawnandjr said:


> If you talk with the reproductive specialist vet in Ohio, he will tell you to breed the bitch on back to back cycles. Even three in a row. Some variables have to be taken into account though: age of bitch, number whelped in litter(s), condition before and after breeding. Their bodies go through the complete hormone cycle, weather bred or not. So get your pups out of her that you want early and then spay.


 hmm very interesting, i know the mom was in tip tip shape as well as the dad its just curiousity on my part


----------



## Ramage (Oct 10, 2009)

dawnandjr said:


> If you talk with the reproductive specialist vet in Ohio, he will tell you to breed the bitch on back to back cycles. Even three in a row. Some variables have to be taken into account though: age of bitch, number whelped in litter(s), condition before and after breeding. Their bodies go through the complete hormone cycle, weather bred or not. So get your pups out of her that you want early and then spay.


See, a lot of people agree with this and it has been proven to be healthier. The problem is the general public. Breeders who actually do this are looked down upon and talked of as being "bad breeders" or BYBs. It's so ingrained in the general public that back to back breeding is bad ...


----------

